# Suche Lüftersteuerung !



## HalifaxX (25. Februar 2010)

*Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Hey ich suche ne schicke lüftersteuerung für am besten unter 20 € könnte aber auch 25 bezahlen ;;D
sie muss Schwarz sein und temperatur und geschwindigkeit anzeigen wobei eig nur die Temp wichtig ist auf die geschwindigkeit kann ich verzichten 
mein favorit ist bis jetzt : Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » AXP Thermal Control Panel - black
kann man mir das empfehlen ?

achja falls mir jemand auch noch eine gute Festplatte mit 500-750 GB empfehlen kann ist das auch gut  

MfG HalifaxX


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Was Festplatten Betrift, Such dir HIER was Aus.


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Ich habe schon mal das LianLi hier liegen 
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » Lian Li TR-5B Multi-Controller - black
Paßt wohl am besten zum wartenden LianLi PC7FN


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*



HalifaxX schrieb:


> achja falls mir jemand auch noch eine gute Festplatte mit 500-750 GB empfehlen kann ist das auch gut



Samsung SpintPoint F3 500 GB (Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ) oder gleich die mit 1 TB (Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland).


----------



## HalifaxX (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

hm.. das Lian-Li  passt glaub ich nicht so gut zu meinen gehäuzse und ist auch ein bisschen zu teuer..
bei den Fesplatten bin ich noch am überlegen ob 500 oder 1000 GB  .. :/ sonst scheinen die Fesplatten sehr gut zu sein  
mfG HalifaxX


----------



## schrubby67 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Hallo ich habe die
Scythe Kama Meter Multifunktionsdisplay - Review Hartware.net
Der Preis ist von 2006  kann sie aber empfehlen


----------



## HalifaxX (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Gibt es das auch in schwarz ?
ich habe es ausserdem nirgendswo gefunden.. kann man das überhaupt noch kaufen ?


----------



## schrubby67 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

3 Wechselblenden (Weiß, Schwarz, Aluminium Silber) 

Kama Meter: Scythe EU GmbH



Scheint es tatsächlich,  nicht mehr zu kaufen geben

ggf. mal in der Bucht (ebay) suchen..


----------



## HalifaxX (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Hm.. in der "Bucht" konnte ich es jetzt auch nicht finden.. :/
ist den das was ich mir rausgesucht habe okay ? hat das villt jemand ?


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black

super ding ! und billig


----------



## jenzy (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

oder mal etwas außergewöhnliches Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » AXP Flip-Up Farb-LCD Multi-Panel - black


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

ziemlich protzig und sieht nich gerade hochwertig aus


----------



## Folterknecht (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Hi!

DIE HIER  ist mir neulich aufgefallen und sieht wie ich finde sehr gut aus. Auch die Ablesbarkeit müßte annähernd perfekt sein (weiß auf schwarzem Hintergrund), wird ab ca. 28€ Online angeboten. Wenn ich nicht schon eine von Zalman (ohne Display) hätte, würde ich da glatt zuschlagen!

Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## HalifaxX (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

@ Folterknecht : oh.. jaa das ist nen schickes teil ;D ich glaube das wird es  kann man da eig auch die standart lüfter von Xigmatek anschließen ?


----------



## Folterknecht (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Hi!

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie Deine Frage nach den Standartlüftern von Xigmatek gemeint ist. So wie ich das lese kann man sowohl 3Pin (Voltage) als auch 4Pin-Lüfter (PWM) an das Teil anschließen. Beide Arten von Lüftern werden dann von der Steuerung per Spannung geregelt. Falls Du Gehäuselüfter hast die über einen Molexstecker (wie IDE-Laufwerke) mit Strom versorgt werden, mußt du Dir eventuell jeweil ein Adapterkabel zulegen (gibt 's günstig z.B. bei eBay).

Im Preisvergleich von PCGH sind sowohl der Herstellerlink als auch ein Testbericht gelistet.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## SandR+ (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Lüftersteuerung *Sunbeam*

Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Sunbeam Rheobus Lüftersteuerung


----------



## HalifaxX (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

@ Folterknecht : ICh meinte die gehäuse lüfter aber die haben keinen Molexstecker.. müssten also passen.
@ SandR+: nee.. ich suche eins mit Display und in Schwarz.. trz. danke


----------



## Malk (10. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

und wegen der Festplatte, soltlest du erst sagen was für eine du brauchst. soll sie leise/eine gute zugriffszeit(Bootlaufwerk)/schnelle übertragungsraten haben?
Man muss sich entscheiden was einem am wichtigsten ist, es gibt keine universell beste Festplatte.


----------



## alf3181 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Ich verkauf demnächst meine Zalmann MFC2 da ich auf die AeroCool EasyWatch wechsel.

MFC2
+ Power Anzeige
+ Anschluss für 4Lüfter
+ 4 Temp. Sensoren
+ Lüfterüberwachung
+ Lüfterdrehzahl direckt einstellbar

- Keine Temp. Abhängige Regelung
- Externer Sensor zu Leistungsmessung

AeroCool EasyWatch
+ 3,5Zoll
+ Gut ablessbares Display
+ Temp. abhängige Lüfterregelung
+ Billig

- Nur 3 Kanäle
- Keine Manuelle Lüfterregelung Möglich


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Zur HDD:

Seagate 7200.12er Serie. 

Zu den Lüftern:

Willst du ne Steuerung oder Regelung? Die meisten meinen ne Regelung obwohl se Steuerung sagen, bei der Steuerung stellst du z.B. 70% ein, die Regelung arbeitet mit einer Rückführung der Temperatur, dadurch läuft der Lüfter bei 40° mit z.B: 50% und bei 45° mit 64%.


----------



## HalifaxX (11. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

ICh meine eine Regelung wo alles automatisch läuft..
bei den meisten kann man ja aber auch den auto modus abstellen.

MfG HalifaxX


----------



## Firegamer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Hey!

Wenn du was richtig geiles willst solltest du zu der hier greifen, der NZXT Sentry 2 mit Touch Screen.

und 30 Euro sind auch nicht die Welt....


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*



alf3181 schrieb:


> AeroCool EasyWatch
> + 3,5Zoll
> + Gut ablessbares Display
> + Temp. abhängige Lüfterregelung
> ...



Das Ding verwende ich auch und bin da zufrieden mit.
Das ich die Lüfter nicht manuell steuern kann stört mich nicht, die werden automatisch gut geregelt. Ich finde 3 Kanäle reichen aus, mich interessieren eh nur die Temps von CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte. Passt also und Lüfter hab ich auch nur 2 im Gehäuse.


----------



## Domowoi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Zufällig weiß ich dass Halifax jetzt den Lamptron FC2 Fan Controller gewählt hat.

OT:Erster Post im Forum


----------



## HalifaxX (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

tut mir leid aber ich habe mich bis jetz noch nicht entschieden und werde noch warten !?


----------



## Domowoi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

Sorry hab jemanden verwechselt erster Post und kleich ein DICKER Fail... Sorry


----------



## HalifaxX (19. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Lüftersteuerung !*

 ist ja nicht schlimm


----------

